# Need Info From 23rs Owners



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are trying to get everything we will need in order to camp on the way home from Lakeshore RV when we pick the trailer up and I don't know which mud dauber screen is for our trailer (Square, Rectangle, circle). It is a 2007 23rs, Can anyone help? Oh, and how many do we need? Thanks!

Micah


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't have the 23RS but do have the 25RSS. I'd imagine they use the same type and number of screens but I'm sure a 23RS owner will chime in.

Our 25RSS uses 1 rectangular screen over the water heater and 2 round ones over the heat exhaust.

Congratulations on your purchase and hope you have a safe trip!!!

Paul


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ITS THE SQUARE ONE.

you wont have to buy it the first day. 
you should be ok for the trip home.
campingnut


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We are trying to get everything we will need in order to camp on the way home from Lakeshore RV when we pick the trailer up and I don't know which mud dauber screen is for our trailer (Square, Rectangle, circle). It is a 2007 23rs, Can anyone help? Oh, and how many do we need? Thanks!
> 
> Micah


I got the screens from Lakeshore RV when I picked up my 27RSDS - a square one for the hot water heater and two small circles for the furnace. I'm sure you'll be able to get the screens from Lakeshore also.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I purchased mine from Lakeshore and had them install them. Saved any concerns on my part for finding the correct size ect..

Lakeshore sold me mine for 25% off retail and installed them for free.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Picked up ours from Lakeshore as well when picking up the camper... not sure what the discount was, but we didn't pay list price and they did install them.

Amazing what they charge for the flimsy little screens though!!!

Anyway, at least I can sleep at night knowing those dang mud daubers won't get me!!!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have not done this yet and need to. I know there are places they love to hide.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I picked up these round screens for my 2006 23RS's furnace vents. I thought I saw a screen mounted inside the water heater access panel door. NOw I'l have to check on that.







Thanks for the reminder.









Scott


----------

